# Wesleyan rules fraternities must start accepting women



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wesleyan rules fraternities must start accepting women - Washington Times

_Fraternities at Wesleyan University in Middletown, Connecticut, must start accepting women and all residential fraternities must become fully co-educational over the next three years, the school's Board of Trustees has ruled._

Modern feminism: we don't want equality, we want superiority.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey can I join a sorority? Co-ed Greek life style will be a new chapter in debauchery.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I always wanted to join a sorority. I wonder what they do anyway?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If gender is no longer a limitation, is school admittance still one?
How can you possibly discriminate against me simply because I don't have the income to buy your education program?
I demand to be allowed to join a sorority without ever enrolling in your school!

While we're at it, I demand a free education too, for the same reason stated above.

If you deny me, you are a bigoted fascist!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Wesleyan rules fraternities must start accepting women - Washington Times
> 
> _Fraternities at Wesleyan University in Middletown, Connecticut, must start accepting women and all residential fraternities must become fully co-educational over the next three years, the school's Board of Trustees has ruled._
> 
> Modern feminism: we don't want equality, we want superiority.


OR, alternately, "We are a private church-supported institution of higher learning, and if you don't like our policies you are more than welcome to attend class elsewhere".

Why is this even an issue?

I don't support them financially, I don't go to school there, so why should I care if they want to be more inclusive... it's not like they are discriminating.

Would I want that for my school? No, but it's THEIR school, not mine. They can do whatever the hell they want, it's a free country (well, theoretically anyway).


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As a side note, the washington times web page for that article had about 4 ads that were semi porn in nature


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> As a side note, the washington times web page for that article had about 4 ads that were semi porn in nature


I had to open the link after this. lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The first ad I got was "72 year old grandma looks 40" it was before and after wrinkles and all.


I was reading this thread earlier while at school. It made me want to proposition some of the young ladies walking around the halls.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

why? girls can join sorority. chix don't belong in the boy scouts either. that's why they have brownies and girl scouts.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Can I ata Pi


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Why is this even an issue?
> 
> I don't support them financially, I don't go to school there, so why should I care if they want to be more inclusive... it's not like they are discriminating.
> 
> Would I want that for my school? No, but it's THEIR school, not mine. They can do whatever the hell they want, it's a free country (well, theoretically anyway).


It's not an issue if it doesn't affect you. I post news from around the country that in one way or another shows how the times are changing.

A private institution can make a dog their dean, and teach classes in hippie communism. It doesn't affect me personally either, but it's always interesting to know who's going off the deep end of political correctness and who isn't.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we have mandatory coed bathrooms in ca. which makes me very uncomfortable.

chix do not belong in men's clubs. we just don't. I think men should have a place to be- well- men. where they can grunt and fart and do what men do when chix aren't around.

I can do work with my hands that most men cant/wont. HOWEVER...

I love being a girl. I love the parfums, cashmere, silks, high heel shoes, jewelry, purses, mascara and lipstick. I also love my pistols and rifles. I love being a mom. 

I wouldn't trade being a girl for nothing. I love my girls clubs. I love being a blue star mom, I love being an eastern star (chix chapter of free mason) (although I find them to be ineffective and most meetings are to determine when the next meeting is).

I love men looking out for me and getting the door and carrying my overnight bag. I don't vie for equality, yet exceptionalism. We are conditioning our guys to not treat us with exceptionalism, with great care, protections and courtesy. 

why would any woman want this? :/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Money talks and BS walks. If the parents quit sending cash to this school they will get the message or go under. Too many foolish parents for this to happen unfortunately.

I told off the president of my daughter's college. It didn't get me anywhere but I gave him an earful as to how irrational and short sighted and customer unfriendly a particular policy was not to mention a time waster. If I ran my business their way it would hurt my pocket book big time.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Co-Ed washrooms? Why are they mandatory? Eww
I'm really used to gender separation in school boarding, can't imagine co-habitating with guys but most clubs I belonged to were co-ed. Back home, all boarding was gender segregated with each house having a security person, if a person from the opposite gender tries to enter, they get physically thrown out the door  ahh the memories :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slightly off topic... When I organize ladies-only get-togethers (dinner, drinks, lots of hahaha) either in Ukraine or Russia, it means just women, when I organize something similar here, in Canada, someone always drags their husband along because said husband felt left out. What does that even mean? Happened a few times here and I feel like not inviting Canadians anymore.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG don't give up. Just weed out the terminally stupid from such events.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> TG don't give up. Just weed out the terminally stupid from such events.


I'm thinking of giving up, happens almost every time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it is the same person(s) don't invite them to the next one. If unpredictable send a written invitation that states women only and there will be a gender check at the door. Any anatomically incorrect parts will be removed before entering and placed in a mason jar full of horikita


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha @ genitals in Horilka, I will have to use that  It's not just my Canadian female friends, what self-respecting man go to a ladies-only get-together anyway, can't he find something better to do?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The Texas solution would be to scowl at em real hard, then rear back and bitch slap the hell out of both of them. Problem solved. They will get the message loud and clear.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

On the Fraternity topic (you struck a nerve in this old Frat-Boy)... I'm a TKE from 1992. Held three offices and was also in charge of Rush. I wasn't the typical Fraternity boy. Most of the young men in our chapter knew that you would get out of your fraternity experience what you put into it. Sure we had the hand full of members who caused us grief but for the most part a good group of guys that studied hard, worked hard, raised funds for charity, and studied the philosophy of what it meant to be a man. It was an instrument for turning young impressionable high school boys into the type of men that are worth latching on to. By having a better fraternity, we improved the plight of women by turning out men that would be better, more mature partners. We were multi-ethnic, multi-cultural, and even had some openly gay members too. So it wasn't the elitest closed door society that a lot of fraternities are made out to be.

On any given campus at any given college the co-ed organizations out number the gender-biased (fraternities / sororities) 10 to 1. Many colleges have local fraternities and sororities that allow either gender in. So why the need to have them in Fraternities and conversely to allow men into Sororities? Do you require the Honor Fraternities that are reserved for those who have met certain academic marks to allow the dumb students in? Will the Islamic Student Organizations be forced to admit Jewish students? What about the Outdoor Adventure Club - will they need to merge with the library book club?

*You see... By forcing diversity at the micro-level you will ultimately homogenize all of the student organizations so that they are all the same and each is indistinguishable from the next. You will LOSE diversity by not allowing a certain amount of natural separation.*​
This is a BAD idea. Fraternities need to be Fraternities. Sororities need to be Sororities. If that isn't your cup of tea and you don't like the Greek / Pan- Hellenic system, then fine. Why waste your time trying to make people you don't like accept you into a group that doesn't meet your needs so you can change their organization and make them as miserable as you? That right there, friends and neighbors is the definition of a first class troll - they are miserable and won't be happy until they have sowed the seeds of misery into the whole camp.

Down with trolls!

=========================================================================================

On the topic of multi gender rest rooms.

Some numbnut son of a bitch in Phoenix got the idea that Men's and Women's restrooms were too specific and that trans-gendered people (those who have begun the transformation from one to the other but not yet complete) were in danger from being forced into the restroom that corresponded with the gender on their license.

The gay population is about 10% of the total and the trans-gendered population of the gay population is about 1% of that - or if my math holds up 0.01% of the total population. So they passed a law stating that in order to protect the 0.01% they would allow you (you being ANYBODY) to use the restroom that corresponded with the gender you were feeling like on that particular day - essentially nullifying gender specific rest rooms.

On day 1 the former women's restrooms were over run with _Lesbians trapped in a Mans body_.
On day 2 the law was suspended and a special hearing held.
On day 3 it was a full repeal and apology from city council.

===========================================================================================

So - it is great that we can all get together and be together and enjoy each others company. But for us to be worth being around that requires a little alone time. Sometimes that is alone time by your self. Sometimes that is alone time with your spouse or children or family. Sometimes that is alone time with a good friend. And even sometimes you may choose to spend that time in the company of like minded gentlemen or women like yourself to work out issues that are following you around. *It is healthy and developmentally beneficial to exist in both worlds and neither be so exclusionary or inclusionary that you miss out on that.*

Greg Gallop #104
Tau Kappa Epsilon
Rho Rho Chapter
Sam Houston State
Former Hegamon, Hypophetes, Histor, & Rush Chair


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> I'm not making excuses for any woman who does such, but there may or may not be an articulated reason why some women aren't comfortable going out in public without a trusted male in close proximity. I'm sure that you've felt uncomfortable in specific circumstances, be it any number of reasons.
> 
> Perhaps a female bonding experience with the caveat that "Male companions will be directed to the adjacent bar to wait with their male counterparts."


No, it's in my home most of the time.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You'll have to contact with the TSA to check everyone at the door. I hear they are experts at male and female genitalia.


----------



## gonesouth (Sep 20, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Slightly off topic... When I organize ladies-only get-togethers (dinner, drinks, lots of hahaha) either in Ukraine or Russia, it means just women, when I organize something similar here, in Canada, someone always drags their husband along because said husband felt left out. What does that even mean? Happened a few times here and I feel like not inviting Canadians anymore.


Nice.They invite you to stay in their country,provide a screen name.........


----------

